# Yunnan Chitsu Pingcha Tea



## QuickSilver (Dec 26, 2015)

In my annual trip to Chicago's Chinatown, I found an out of the way tea shop..  I purchased several kinds of tea which the proprietor assured me took care of my assorted medical concerns.  This one is for IBS and also helps lower cholesterol..   $20 for a compressed disc of 8 year old tea from the Yunnan Province.. which I am told increases in value and potency for each year.  Who knows..?   Maybe worth a shot.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2015)

Have you ever seen the huge blocks of tea they have in some Chinatown stores?  They sell it by breaking off a piece and weighing it.  It brings new meaning to "one cube or two"?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 26, 2015)

yes..  I am amazed at the different types of tea that is sold..   Those blocks as well as the cakes are sundried. pressed and fermented.... aged  for years.   I have been told that some of the older aged teas sell for thousands of dollars


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2015)

Blocks of tea were used as currency in China up to a hundred years ago or so.  Imagine a poker game..."OK, I'll call your chunk of green tea and raise you two chunks of black tea."


----------

